# Thyroid Lab Questions



## amy1434 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello everyone! I recently had some blood work done and had the following results:
July 2012 - TSH .45
Sept 2011 - TSH 1.03

July 2012 - Total T3 91

I have been feeling terrible lately. I am tired and emotional all the time. I have been trying to figure out what is going on.

Any help or advice would be helpful!
Amy


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

amy1434 said:


> Hello everyone! I recently had some blood work done and had the following results:
> July 2012 - TSH .45
> Sept 2011 - TSH 1.03
> 
> ...


Hi, and Welcome! Are you able to post the ranges with your lab results? Different labs use different ranges.


----------



## amy1434 (Jul 6, 2012)

The labs from Sept didn't have a range.

The current labs:
TSH .4-4.5
T3 87-181


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amy1434 said:


> The labs from Sept didn't have a range.
> 
> The current labs:
> TSH .4-4.5
> T3 87-181


Well..........................the T3 is tanked and that is not good because Total 3 is comprised of bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone.

You need a goodly amount of the unbound which is called FREE T3 to feel well.

There are some tests that would help to sort this all out and I am including the TSI because you may be hyper. Symptoms and numbers can be and are deceiving sometimes.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

